# Cool link to Military Armored Vehicles for sale



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Armour and Tracked Military Vehicles For Sale - MILWEB Classifieds


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Let me know when they have flame throwers on sale.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

wonder what the shipping would be on that Kettenkraad


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Hell yeah. I could go for having one of the Greyhounds as a new bugout vehicle.

M8 Armoured car - Armour and Tracked Military Vehicles - MILWEB CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Let me know when they have flame throwers on sale.


Did someone say flamethrowers?

The power of the flamethrower in the Vietnam war - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History

Not only that, but flamethrowers AND armored vehiles.

I'd rather have an M113 Mortar Track, though.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

So my liberal, google loving workmate just agreed to go 50/50 with me for a tank.... Something about a tank, just saying tank makes any man, no matter how flamboyant suddenly grow a full plush beard and start cutting wood.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Silverback said:


> So my liberal, google loving workmate just agreed to go 50/50 with me for a tank.... Something about a tank, just saying tank makes any man, no matter how flamboyant suddenly grow a full plush beard and start cutting wood.


The M48 tanks we had in Nam got 4 gallons per mile for fuel economy.
Something to think about.
Although if you could afford a tank fuel expense probably would be a drop in the bucket.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Still better fuel mileage than the M1-2A. Me, I'd like a Striker. But wifey wants her 1964 red Mustang convertible first.
View attachment 4133


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

who needs a tank when you can have one of these


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

Armored vehicles are cool! I saw a real nice British piece of armor that a man in Alaska restored. Very nice!


----------

